# Weird Dreams anyone?



## spookylittlegirl (Sep 8, 2003)

You know that you are obsessed with Halloween when you start dreaming about it. This happens at least on a weekly basis for me but last night was really bizarre! I had a vampire living in the attic of this spooky building that my friend and I had to go into on a regular basis. It was actually one of those adventurous nightmare type dreams because he was trying to turn us into vampires too. I guess I have been spending a lot of time on the internet lately looking for ideas, because this vampire was so hideous I never could have thought of him myself. * shiver shiver *


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Actually this is a funny topic....
Just last night I had a dream I was in a store and found all the stuff I needed for my prop making project of my Skeletal Ship wreck LOL....
I remember just grabbin all this stuff thinking I can't afford this, but the price is too good to pass up, hehehehehe

Sure beats my usual round of nightmares....
ann~~

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Good to have a decent dream for a change, isn't it?



Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## spookylittlegirl (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm the type that usually doesn't remember dreams. This one is going to stick with me for a while. I was afraid to fall back to sleep last night because I didn't want the vampire to 'get' me. heehee


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Probably one of the weirdest dreams that I still remember today was years ago I dreamt that I was tied down to a large slab of concrete(like maybe a table used in sacrafices).I saw 3 hooded people(one on each end)the fourth one was at the head of the slab and lifted a large sword and stabbed it into me.The weird thing:I actually phyically felt it then I woke up with a hurt feeling in my chest.

rod spain


----------



## spookylittlegirl (Sep 8, 2003)

Rod, that's pretty gross. If that happens to me it's usually because I'm sleeping on my arm or something!


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I also had a nightmare one time where I was with a group of people and we were staring at this house on this hill.It was an old house.One of the people said the house was possessed.For some reason I volunteered to lead the pack to see if the place was possessed.I started to have a sick,uneasy feeling in my body(while I was asleep physically)as my dreamself ventured up the flight of steps to the room in the attic.The feeling became intense as I headed towards this small locked door in the wall.As I opened the door I felt a sense of misery and dread as I said(in the dream),"This is the way to hell!"

rod spain


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

> quote:I saw 3 hooded people(one on each end)the fourth one was at the head of the slab and lifted a large sword and stabbed it into me.The weird thing:I actually phyically felt it then I woke up with a hurt feeling in my chest


 You are not alone in this kind of thing...back when I was about 14 I had the same type of dream... Someone had a knife to my neck in my parents carport... I woke up in a sweat and I swear to this day I could feel the blade on my neck 
I am a VERY visual dreamer...and as David knows I have been having a lot of nightmare problems asscociated with several things going on in my life right now.
The latest were the 2 dead children...I was up most of monday morning because of this dream and almost too terrified to fall asleep last night.
ann~~

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Does that make us Super Halloween LOVERS?

rod spain


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

dunno.... but I'll tell ya what. To this day I can wear absolutely NOTHING on my neck.... no girlie chokers or a choke chain (bwhahahahahahaha)no turtle necks...nothin.
I am tellin ya lately I would trade some of my dreams for a bad B movie. hehehehehe...Hope my dream catcher in my window is doing it's job, LOL!
ann~~

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

The only thing mine is catching is flies!

rod spain


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

*The only thing mine is catching is flies!*

hehehehehe very fall like down here today, speaking of flies. I have my windows open.this is RARE for Florida in September.

dreams.... hmmmmmm yeah
ann~~

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I'm sure Putrid draws flies.I hear he's a good artist.Yuk,yuk!

rod spain


----------



## spooky (Sep 18, 2002)

I have scary dreams almost every night, in fact I had one last night that was so bad that I could only hope to forget it. Anyway I have a small dream diary online, here is a link that you can read a few strange dreams that I have had www.hauntedhousereviewcrew.com/dream_diary

The whispering grew louder, and so did the uneven beating of my heart.


----------



## LostboY (Aug 21, 2003)

I don't remember my dreams very often...I'm never *scared* of the monsters in dreams that I do remember, but a few times I remember fighting them and they just won't die...

LosT


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

> quote:Anyway I have a small dream diary online, here is a link that you can read a few strange dreams that I have had


 Thanks Spooky but I'll pass on this particular opportunity as it is I am barely sleeping with my own sub concious manifestations....

ann~~

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## spookylittlegirl (Sep 8, 2003)

moonstarling, I had to laugh at that last one. And agree too!


----------



## LostboY (Aug 21, 2003)

I know lots of people who keep 'dream journals'~

Now if I could just master that lucid dreaming....

LosT


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I went on line to a "pyshic"link as far as dream interpedtations,alot of my dreams had to deal with failure,wanting to exceed.etc.My biggest fear in dreams is when a monster is running after you and your feet start to feel like they're glued to the ground.

rod spain


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

It seems like I only have scary dreams,,, or dreams of being at work.... Ok so that means I only have scary dreams Actually, I have experienced lucid dreaming before. Thats fun!!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

My favorite nightmare was about a werewolf. My best friend always carried a handgun in his nylon jacket.
In my dream we were at his house when we were attacked by the wolf and he had left his jacket in his bedroom. He told me to go get it and when I ran in there, his bed was covered with hundreds of blue nylon jackets...LOL!


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

So which one did you pick?Hopefully the one with the 357 with silver bullets in it!

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

I used to dream about a whole groups of people whom I knew intimately...but only in dreams. They weren't anyone I'd ever met in real life. My favorite dreams, though, are flying dreams. Those are awesome.

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Speaking of flying dreams,in some of my "flying"dreams,I would run and jump and SLOWLY rise up in the air(physically in my dreamstate I could feel a sense of weightlessness)and fly above treetops.Sounds like my old 60's days!LOL.

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

That's the dream's I have. I love my flying dream's!! I also have dream's of being psychokinetic and moving things around by thinking of it. That's when I don't want to get up in the morning.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Dreams are cool. I had one the other night that had something to do with Santa, raindeer and crop circles.
The closes dream I have to a nightmare is about work. I'm there in nothing but my safety gear and boots. Haven't had a real nightmare in years. 




Personal hygiene 101 from your O.C.C.O.C.P. There's nothing in the air, that's me your smelling.


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Now Putrid,did you have clothes on?Or did you JUST have on your safety gear on?!If you only had on your safety gear only only....its no wonder it was ALMOST a nightmare!!!BWAHAHAHAH!
Santa is an Alien,he's been sent here with his raindeer to create crop circles for the oncoming invasion!

rod spain


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Almost is right. I wear a thick leather apron so as long as I don't turn around....
This one's not as bad as the one were I'm running down the street shooting women with a bow and arrow singing 'Lolly pop lolly pop, who want's my lolly pop.' Do I need to see someone? LOL




Personal hygiene 101 from your O.C.C.O.C.P. There's nothing in the air, that's me your smelling.


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Uhhh,MAYBE??!!lol.

rod spain


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I had a dream in which I could fly around like Superman and the dream was so real that for the first few minutes I was awake, I thought that I had finally just figured it all out, just get your mind "Right", and it is so easy... Away we go!
I once had a wonderfull dream in which I was driving my Mercedes gull-wing (for some financial reason I don't happen to really own one at this time-disclaimer)
This car was a dream. Any speed in any gear, quiet, smooth shifting.
Then there are those other car-dreams that find me behind the wheel of some big old station wagon picking up more and more speed and brakes don't do a thing, lucky for me the steering wheel kind of works and the gas peddle seems to be on automatic-maniac.
Does this dream mean that my life is out of control?
I'm sure not stopping to pick up hitch hikers!
And these high-speed turns are real hairy! All "Thrilling" in a bad way.
The funny thing is, I had these dreams many years ago, yet it was only recently that I have owned a station wagon. The brakes did screw-up on that car three times in two months.......hhmmm???
Mostly I don't seem to ever dream. I probably don't sleep long enough at night to get to a dream-state.
I'm not a real Zombie, but I play one in real life.

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Are you sure its not Deja-vu or was your dreams a premanition to future events?Maybe YES...maybe NO!

rod spain


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

I've had some weird dreams lately. But there not mentionable on a public board.


----------



## LostboY (Aug 21, 2003)

Hehehe, only here will you see quotes like "My *favorite* nightmare was...." hehehhe

Yes.

LosT


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Please Putrid that's way more information than I need to have a visual of!!!LOL And Rod stop egging him on!!

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I'm a bwad wittle boy!HEHEHEHE!

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Shame, shame, spank, spank.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Now Creepy,I hope you're not getting into this?lol!

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Oop's, kind of got lost in the moment.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Were ya breathing hard?

rod spain


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*EEEEWWWWW!! No grown men spanking eachother thank you! I'm gonna have to use a crow-bar on my head to get THAT image out!!

Anyway....my most recent weird dream involved a beautiful man in a tux, and me eating a handfull of buttons....??what the heck is THAT all about?LOL*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

So you weren't eating the button's off the tux? He wasn't a three headed man was he?LOL

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*LOL--No I wasn't eating the buttons off the three-headed man! Ops! I mean...no, he was just standing there cause I said "So! People call you Mr. Ageless huh?" and he was trying to avoid my gaze. Then, I looked in my hand and it was full of large white buttons and I said to him "I really LOVE these buttons" as I popped one in my mouth and proceeded to crunch away, then looking at him rather puzzled I said "I just have to figure out why I'm EATING them!"*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Maybe you were telling him you wanted to eat the buttons of his clothes. What were the color of his? Button's I mean.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Wicked...did you happen to check the buttons on your pj's when you woke up?...LOL!!!!!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Rod...I never did find the right jacket before I was startled awake but maybe this was all a premonition. My friend used a 357 on himself not long afterwards


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey,maybe Wicked thought that in her dream she needed more FIBER!

rod spain


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Maybe it was a hint to "Button my LIP"? Or maybe it has something to do with upholstery? "Button Tux", I have family in Tennessee, maybe it's something to do with them? "Tennessee Tuxedo". Then again, in the words of a famous cuckoo "Sometimes a cigar is JUST a cigar", maybe it's just a crazy dream--LOL*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Is it because you are a Wild and Crazy halloween girl?lol.

rod spain


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*That very well could be it Rod, but this was actually one of my much tamer dreams--many years ago, long before Alien came out, I had a dream very similar to it. VERY FREAKY--it had some differences, but mostly the same. Another time, I was actually 'Caught' between my waking state and the dream world--with the shadow of Death hot on my trail--He wouldn't let me leave my dream state, Death said he could not get me if I woke. I was only sure it's wasn't ALL a dream, because my youngest daughter slept with me at the time. She heard me crying in my sleep and tried to wake me--I remember trying to wake, but Death had crept in my bedroom window and had me by the hand. She eventually pulled me away from him, not knowing she had done so, but when he let my hand go, I immediately woke. I really believe she saved me that night--some time later, I found out I had had a mild heart attack. THIS was my strangest sleep encounter, EVER! And I NEVER want it again!*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Incredible!Let me ask you a question,did Death look like the typical sterotyped skeleton with sythe in hand?Congrats to your daughter for saving you that night!

rod spain


----------



## LostboY (Aug 21, 2003)

I had a friend who said he dreamed about death all the time (in High School)- so I asked him what death looked like, and he said a naked red-head. Go figure. (notice I said "HAD a friend")-
hehehe

LosT


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Sounds like a sicko to me.....Is he here on the Forum?!

rod spain


----------



## spooky (Sep 18, 2002)

If you are afraid of spiders, like I am, then this is a TRUE NIGHTMARE.

It all starts out when I am taking a book off of a shelf and there is a baby Rattle Snake behind the book. Then I am in the atic looking through some boxes of clothes that I had up there and all of the sudden I see a very large Black Widow spider, ok I can handle the one because it is not tooo close to me yet and just then, there is another, then I start seeing other kinds of spiders. This entire time I am in a small panic, in a small atic, filled with spiders, but I do remain calm so that I can get out of the atic without falling down the stairway. So I am walking toward the door and right above my head there is a HUGE spider that had killed and wrapped up a large scorpian. Then there are more and more of those same spiders, all with dead and wrapped scorpians. It was kind of like a kindom of these things, they had the scorpians hanging from the cross bars all over the entire atic. I finally got out of there and then I woke up. Needless to say, I did not go back to sleep for the rest of the night.

I think this dream came about because just before I had gone to bed that night, I killed a mean spider that was trying to attack me. So I think it was getting revenge and it made me have this NIGHTMARE.


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*No, it was literally the shadow of Death. It was black and very transparent. The face was black also, but where the eyes and mouth were supposed to be where opaque, not transparent. I also saw it's hands they were thin and the fingers were unusually long but even they were black and see through. The whole being moved like smoke, disappearing at the edges and reforming from within. VERY frightening!*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## LostboY (Aug 21, 2003)

Yes, but how many of you here have *actually* been woken up by a scorpion on your chest? *LosT raises his hand*

I kill those little bastards all the time...

LosT


----------



## spooky (Sep 18, 2002)

YUCK, YUCK, YUCK !!! Iwould DIE of a heart atack if I found one of those anywhere in my room, let alone on my chest. AHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Scorpions,their not just for breakfast anymore.

rod spain


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*I love the cream filling--YUM!*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

wicked that could be dangerous! The shark's are swimming and just waiting for an "in".LOLOL

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Sharks? What?.......ummmm, Bob's smokin' Crack again!!*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

It's just not as fun when you have to explain.LOL

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## E.F. Benson (Aug 29, 2002)

I had a dream once that I was inside some kind of small house or shack laying on the floor, unable to move near like a sliding glass door. It was stormy outside and there was a little black dog outside the glass door barking at me. Then the dog was gone and there was a little black pig. I had a feeling something bad was going to happen. Then I heard a door on the side of the building I was in open and close and heard footsteps, I still could'nt move or even turn my head, and I knew something awful was coming to get me. I was so scared I actually woke myself up.


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Has anyone ever been in twilight sleep and suddenly couldn't move? It's a scary feeling like something is weighing you down. You can't move your arm's and can't speak. It's just after I start to fall asleep. I remember fighting against it and using sheer force to move my arm's in defiance and I finally wake up.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Ever been dreaming that you were in a fight and swung in your sleep and either hit your wife laying next to you.
My fist crashed right beside her head one time as I was the "Dreamland Tough-Guy!"

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## E.F. Benson (Aug 29, 2002)

I had that happen once years ago. When I woke up my arm was still in motion, but I couldn't stop it in time. Needless to say, I had to do a lot of apologizing.


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Bob, do you snore also?

And thanx guys--I've BEEN on the other side of one of those fist's--I had a black eye for a week*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Nope 

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*That's weird because you shouldn't be in that stage of your sleep that soon after you go to bed. Thats what you do in your REM state so you can't do like spasums and hurt yourself. It's a protection thing.*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Have ya ever heard of Sleep Poralisis?My wife one time had a dream she was fighting and socked me in the head.She didn't really apologize.One time I had a real bad cold and took some NyQuil and as I started out in the dream state I saw a honeycomb forming and snakes coming out of each combcell as stiff as you can imagine.I started to freak a little.

rod spain


----------



## spooky (Sep 18, 2002)

Sounds to me like you were on something other than NyQuil.


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I wished I was.I had had a 101 degree temp when I took the stuff.Freaky!

rod spain


----------



## spooky (Sep 18, 2002)

Good to see that you are feeling better now.


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

Rod- the dream you had about being on a concrete slab, etc. Could it be that maybe you were abducted by aliens? Maybe they were examining you! Maybe it wasn't a dream at all! Or maybe I'm letting my halloween spirit get away from me.........sorry!


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

See GUYS!I told ya someone would believe me!The Aliens took me away and did all these nasty examinations to me!YUK!YUK!

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah Rod but it doesn't count when you ask them for the experiment's!!!

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I DIDN'T ASK FOR THE RECTAL EXAM!!!!oooUUUCHHH!!!

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

That remind's me of one of my favorite South Park episodes when Cartman had the 80ft satellite dish comming out of his a--. I died laughing at that one.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Why does everything on these threads have to do with either something going IN or OUT of Rod's ass!?(Cartman style),LOL.

Hey Rod, you know what Freud would say about your dreams of "Stiff snakes and Honeycombs"---Whoa!*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Rod, are you trying to tell us that everytime you look throught the telescope of love all you see is Uranis?


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Do you like Star Trek? Do you also see Klingons?

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey NO Fair Creepy,I was gonna say that!Freud was a pervo anyhow.LOL.What was that old country & western song..."Honeycomb,won't you be my baby!"

rod spain


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

btw Creepy,was Cartman able to get all 150 channels or was it all fuzzy?!LOL.

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

All he sang was that tune from a Warner Bro's cartoon with an owl that liked to sing jazz it was "I like to signa about the moona and the Juna and the springa, I like to singa about the sky is blue anda tea for two" etc.etc.etc. Although when he would fart he'd light thing's on fire, which is of course, every man's dream at one time or another.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

You crack me up!

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

You guys dream about lighting things up with flaming fire farts? You aren't Howard Stern fans, are you?

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

As a matter of fact.....maybe!

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Well most men then.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*??? Did I stumble into "The Man Show"??? You guys are just to fartin' funny!! LMAO!!*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Thanx wicked. We're just a bunch of fart smeller's, I mean smart feller's

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*LOL, I think you may be right! And I love the lot of you--you're all so funny!*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

You know we love you too!! It's allway's great to have a woman's point of view even if your's is skewed like our's.LOL

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*LMAO!! Brain Ka-creepy-bob!! hehehehehAHAHAHA!*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

He who smelt it,dealt it.We're just fartin'around!

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

I dreamed of Eerie in a giant tomato martini glass with a big olive on her head. What's that all about???LOL

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't know, Creepy. But I undestand Popeye dreams of Olive in a spinach can. Much the same sort of thing if you think about it.

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Its a damn good thing I DON"T dream of Creepy in a busted zipper Jessica Rabbit outfit OR Putrid in a full lenghth leather apron with NO clothes on and a safety tool belt on.

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't know Rod. You do bring it up a lot. And people are starting to talk!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

I would like to point out that I'm fully dressed when I'm typing on this forum. Well most of the time. LOL



Personal hygiene 101 from your O.C.C.O.C.P. There's nothing in the air, that's me your smelling.


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Thank's alot putrid, that creates a less than perfect mental picture.LOL

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Thanks Putrid,now I can sleep at night!LOL.

rod spain


----------



## mistress_of_hate (Mar 17, 2004)

hi? i am new here but i wanted to ask you's a quick
qusetion. i have been having these weird dreams and i dont
no why. i guess i was wondering you would be able to help
me on what they mean. i get them a lot and then somethimes
i cant go to sleep and my room gets really cold. so if any-
one can help me can yous post something?


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

I have had some strange dreams in my lifetime, before I even starting working in the haunt industry. Spooky, I had a similar dream about a vampire, (this same dream prevented me from ever wanting to read any Anne Rice book) only in my dream I had been stalking the vampire and begging him to take me as his student. Melissa, find out whatever it is that's making you afraid or uncomfortable and conquer it. I'm guessing that once you face the source of whatever is plaguing your sleep, you'll be able to rest easier.
As for dreams that associate pain: I know alot of people who recall dreaming that they were falling off a cliff or down a chasm.. 90% of the people who have such dreams usually awake before they hit the bottom. One of my friends hit the bottom in her dream.. when she awoke the next morning I was horrified to see her body covered in fresh bruises.
Do you believe that it's possible, that if you die in your sleep that your mind will cause your body to cease it's functions? 

Sorry for the long post folks.

FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## SamanthaS (Mar 16, 2004)

I had a weird dream a few months ago. I was sitting at a big banquet table with Frankenstein, Wolfman, Dracula and assorted other monsters, vampires, etc. The funny thing is the only other nonmonster in attendance was Bill Clinton!  And Frankenstein looked like Peter Boyle from Young Frankenstein. It was a fun party but I woke up too soon!!


----------



## lynny (Mar 3, 2004)

i remember one dream that i had. at first, i was at this band party on a beach in Florida. (there are some cute guys in my grade there)then, all of a sudden, i am with just a few guys that i like and myself. it was night, and we were still on the beach, but in our swimming gear and the olny transportation was a small cruise boat built for just us four. that was a weird dream i had. the next night, i dreamt the same dream, except it was continuing where it left off the previous night.[:X]

lynny


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Yep Lynny that was a scary or errie or somehow wierd dream alright...glad to see you made it through that experience unscathed......

I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------



## Mattie (Dec 16, 2003)

That's not like my dreams. I had a dream that I was up against Lord Voldemort. And I killed him and he came back. It was totally scary. But it was an experience.

Mattie


----------



## littlespook (Aug 11, 2003)

I have some really weird dreams sometimes, I have always had trouble at night with sleeping. I would wake up screaming almost every nite, and I would also jump out of my bed and try to run outdoors, but that hasn't happened for awhile. I had a horrible childhood, so I think that is most of my problems when i scream in my sleep. But anyways, Question: What does it really mean when we dream about people that have passed on? I had a dream about my wonderful grandmother when I was ill with cancer, and she had been gone for 10 years. It was the first time i had ever dreamt of her, why did I dream about her, was she trying to send me a message?

littlespook
michelle

chele belly


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

Littlespook, dreams are so wierd and the product and result of dreams varies so much with each person. Perhaps your worries of death caused you to dream about the person who was closest to you who you knew had already experienced death. I'm no psychologist and definitely not a interpreter of dreams.. but that would be my best guess. 
Or maybe your grandmother was really trying to send you a message from the other side.. perhaps she was trying to ease your fears.

Or maybe, just maybe, I'm talking out my butt. [^]

FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

OK heres a weird coincedence....My best friend RED passed away along time ago and I havent been blessed with dreams of him in a long time...well this past week I have dreamt of him every night...last night a friend called me to inform that REDS home burned down a few nights prior.....Now I am trying to find out where his mother is, hopefully she is ok but I feel that this is a really strange occurence and that possibly RED was trying to tell me to check on his mother...weird yes...possible? i dont know....

I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------

